# Ive got a small shop .`



## mmcmdl (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm going to sell . 



















\


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 7, 2020)

Huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai (Jul 7, 2020)

What you talkn' bout Willis


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 7, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> I'm going to sell .


Feels like there may be more to this short story than meets the eye? What's going on?


----------



## alloy (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok, we want details.  Something happen?  Don't the frown smiley you used.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 7, 2020)

Maybe a grand kid or wife hacked into this account.  There was/is a guy on here that that had happened to.  The kid posted a bunch of random gibberish.
 Or, heaven forbid, something happened...


----------



## FLguy (Jul 8, 2020)

His shop is soooo small we can't see it.


----------

